

Getting Started with Ruby on Rails on Windows - amree
http://ieatbinary.com/2013/12/03/getting-started-with-rails-on-windows/
This is not a guide for those who are trying their best to not use Unix like environment in develop Rails application. This is more like a guide to do almost everything in Linux without replacing your Windows.
======
MrBra
What about simply downloading ruby-installer and devkit[1] installing those
and then running:

gem update --system

gem install rails

rails new mynewapp

For someone experimenting with rails it's more than enough!

[1] [http://rubyinstaller.org/downloads/](http://rubyinstaller.org/downloads/)

